# Can i stay in canada after my tourist visa expired and to apply for spouse visa?



## ayan05 (Apr 18, 2014)

it has not been approved but i want to stay while waiting for the result of spouse visa.
do i have to extend my tourist visa or can i just stay inside Canada?
thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You require to apply for/receive a visa extension.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You require to apply for/receive a visa extension.


No you don't. As long as you submitted the spousal application the extension is assumed and automatic.

(Assuming you applied in Canada.)


----------

